# Help with identifying my goat



## buggy (Mar 5, 2017)

Someone I live with has a pet goat whose not been eating and has diarrhea; they don't know what breed he is and we'd like to know in case it's a diet problem (it probably is) our guess is a spanish goat mix


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get a temp. Have a fecal done to include coccidia. Give B complex shots and probiotics.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

His breed wonhave anything to do with his diet. I say a Spanish cross.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Handsome fellow! No matter the breed or the cause of diarrhea (scours) it's important to stop giving grain until it's better. If his appetite is poor, try getting some fresh tree branches for him. The evergreens in the back ground of the photograph would probably be fine. Other than that, just offer hay & loose minerals for now.


----------



## buggy (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for the help! The owner of this goat is mentally ill (OCD) and has a habit of hoarding animals and this is one such case.

Today I came home and the owner and my grandmother told me that half of his hoof had fallen off. I'm sure I could look up this part at least but I wanted to give an update in case someone has something to advise!

He will be taken to a vet, but I'm not sure how close in the future that will be.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That doesn't sound good. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Poor guy is in desperate need of a hoof trim as well. Hopefully she will take him to the vet and get a comprehensive exam and proper care advise.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

How is he?


----------



## buggy (Mar 5, 2017)

He's being medicated (they didn't tell me what) on his hood but his appetite is not back and.He cannot stand without being in pain. It's very sad to type out- I've been offering tree limbs but he just sniffs it.

Also! I found out the reason they wanted to know the breed is because the feed store would not sell goat feed unless we knew what type? They gave them horse pellets instead


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

buggy said:


> He's being medicated (they didn't tell me what) on his hood but his appetite is not back and.He cannot stand without being in pain. It's very sad to type out- I've been offering tree limbs but he just sniffs it.
> 
> Also! I found out the reason they wanted to know the breed is because the feed store would not sell goat feed unless we knew what type? They gave them horse pellets instead


His feet are a mess. He needs his hooves trimmed badly. Do you know how to trim hooves? Maybe you could help with that. There is a video on utube showing you how to do it. I would check his hooves for infection, hoof rot, ect. You could collect a sample of his stool and bring it to the vet for testing. Poor goatie!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

buggy said:


> He's being medicated (they didn't tell me what) on his hood but his appetite is not back and.He cannot stand without being in pain. It's very sad to type out- I've been offering tree limbs but he just sniffs it.
> 
> Also! I found out the reason they wanted to know the breed is because the feed store would not sell goat feed unless we knew what type? They gave them horse pellets instead


That makes no sense at all. Most goats can eat any kind of goat grain and it doesn't matter what breed they are. I think the person at the feed store needs more training, horse pellets really?


----------



## buggy (Mar 5, 2017)

dnchck said:


> His feet are a mess. He needs his hooves trimmed badly. Do you know how to trim hooves? Maybe you could help with that. There is a video on utube showing you how to do it. I would check his hooves for infection, hoof rot, ect. You could collect a sample of his stool and bring it to the vet for testing. Poor goatie!


!! I didn't know that was something I could do at home! I'll definitely look it up and learn. Mammals (especially hooved) aren't my forte! I'm sure I could get any supplies I may need at stores near here or online!!! Thanks! I'm glad I can do smth before he goes to the vet.


----------

